# Hilarious take on yarn addiction



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

????


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

????


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe it is coming to my house.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

????????


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

So funny! I showed it to my husband and told him someone found me out--he laughed (fortunately!). I actually do have more yarn on its way--totally unnecessary--but I plan to get to the mail before he does and remove all evidence!


----------



## Jairiana (Jan 6, 2017)

Love it. Some weeks it feels like it should come like this.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

That really is us!! When I moved years ago from Ohio, it was 8 boxes of fabrics.From fabrics to yarn + recyclables now..Is there a pill for this?


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh dear, I relate all too well. I love it.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks alot for my morning giggle,, sometimes I feel like I have the amount of yarn that is in that freight whenever I look at all that I have.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh I wish... ????????????


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Needleme said:


> So funny! I showed it to my husband and told him someone found me out--he laughed (fortunately!). I actually do have more yarn on its way--totally unnecessary--but I plan to get to the mail before he does and remove all evidence!


Packages arrive all the time. My Dear Hubby just looks at me and says with a sigh, "more yarn" - it's never a question. He is a saint.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Packages arrive all the time. My Dear Hubby just looks at me and says with a sigh, "more yarn" - it's never a question. He is a saint.


Tee hee! Hey, it could be worse, right? It's a fairly harmless addiction!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

:sm02:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

looks almost the size of my trailer...i could pass on to the hereafter with a BIG smile on my face...NOW my family not so much... :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: :sm04:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

:sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Needleme said:


> Tee hee! Hey, it could be worse, right? It's a fairly harmless addiction!


Indeed it could. And I'm not half as bad as my sis. She just went to (yet another) yarn fest in England and bought enough yarn to fill an entire plane. She is a doctor (anesthesiologist) and even knits in the OR.....never close your eyes!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv this. Are they headed to my place???? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

What can I say? Imagine this....look at the picture, then replace it with..a casket and Hurst...my yarn goes when I do.....


----------



## sangaelic (Feb 1, 2017)

Haha! So glad to hear I'm not the only addict to do that! Hiding the evidence or getting to the courier before my husband knows he's in the vicinity, stealing visits to the yarn store which is ridiculously overpriced but, oh, my word, do they sell the most beautiful stuff, colour, texture, choice. I have to have a weekly fix, at least!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

My sweet husband would say "you only live once and you deserve it." He is such a sweetie...that is why I have a filled yarn closet.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Needleme said:


> Tee hee! Hey, it could be worse, right? It's a fairly harmless addiction!


Not only harmless, but also productive.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

After making a list and checking it twice, yup, I need to downsize to a three bedroom apartment after all. Was wavering on the two bedroom, but now my mind is made up, lol! It will take one u-haul just for the fabric and yarn and other pursuits!!! DH is not using the two compartments in the back of his new truck yet, I must remember to put yarn in there to see his face! He will just laugh and think I mean to keep it there as I always knit on a trip.


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

Loved it. Kinda reminds me of a bag I bought at Joann Fabric & Craft Stores. It said "Procrastiknitting" I think it said it was a verb with definition of something like "to avoid all activities except knitting" or something like that. It was cheap, only about a dollar fifty-eight for a small bag big enough to carry your needles and a very large ball(like from a one pound one) of yarn. I laughed since that is what I often do and had to get it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yeah! That's mine!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah!!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

How'd that truck know my address? Everyone always says not to place personal info on here. Hmmmmm...


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> That really is us!! When I moved years ago from Ohio, it was 8 boxes of fabrics.From fabrics to yarn + recyclables now..Is there a pill for this?


I hope there's no pill.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

????


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Love it!!! :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

I think that is my extra yarn box I sent to you!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh that is just my small order


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks about right to me!????


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Packages arrive all the time. My Dear Hubby just looks at me and says with a sigh, "more yarn" - it's never a question. He is a saint.


I have a husband just like that! He also is a saint! We are certainly blessed~


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

My DH was raised during the depression in Oklahoma. They had barely enough to keep alive, so he was very THRIFTY, to say the least. He did not approve of new clothes or shoes, but he never complained when I bought yarn. Maybe he knew I would make a sweater to wear. Or maybe he just knew that yarn made me happy! Bless his heart.


----------



## KiwiLynda (Mar 30, 2012)

So many of us relate so well


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Someone had posted this pic on Facebook, and I got a good laugh out of it then, just as I did when opening this thread !! I can sooooo identify !!!

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## ValCC76 (Sep 27, 2016)

Totally showed my husband lol


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

KiwiLynda said:


> So many of us relate so well


I know that feeling.


----------



## LeanMeanIndyJean (Jan 23, 2017)

This is us but with books. I haven't used mail order for yarn because I want to not only see but touch the yarn.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Needleme said:


> So funny! I showed it to my husband and told him someone found me out--he laughed (fortunately!). I actually do have more yarn on its way--totally unnecessary--but I plan to get to the mail before he does and remove all evidence!


Understand completely.
I do the same!???????? :sm24:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

????????????


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Fortunalty my husband didn't mind. He did not know how much it cost. He wouldn't have cared anyway as long as I was happy.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

That would be awesome.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm09:


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

I can so relate. I just began knitting again this past December and I have a yarn stash already as well as a stash of knitting needles. These items bring me so much joy, I find comfort in touching, carasing my yarn and don't forget to kiss it as well. My husband tells me I am warped lol. It is my therapy. I am also a longarm quilter and have 6 years of stashing fabric , tools, patterns, books as well. Ahhhhh, this is heaven.


----------



## whit848 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just wait til Amazon starts delivering by drone! Seriously, in the areas along I55 and I57 (in Illinois) are two of the most immense buildings I have ever seen. They are acres big! Both are Amazon fulfillment centers. I'm sure the proximity to major interstates is part of the reason they can offer 2-day free delivery with Prime. And even more are planned. Wish I'd bought some stock a few years ago!
Sue in IL


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Are you sure that's yours? Mine is on the way too.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Could be a new husband in that size box. Fortunately it's yarn!.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Si that's what happened to my yarn shipment. LOL


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Does anyone else ever get kind of hyper and "souped up feeling...just looooooking at a wall of yarn when shopping?!...hard to make a decision..I want it ALLLLL,!!!


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

I have to laugh between my sewing material and my knitting, that would be a small box for me and unfortunately my husband agrees.
He keeps asking me to clean out my junk already. 
How do you tell him that it isn't junk, just future projects and he laughed. He said I know you have longevity in your family, so I will bury you with all your projects, so when you get to wherever you are going, maybe you can finish your projects.


----------



## Catrina.t (Mar 12, 2017)

Needleme said:


> So funny! I showed it to my husband and told him someone found me out--he laughed (fortunately!). I actually do have more yarn on its way--totally unnecessary--but I plan to get to the mail before he does and remove all evidence!


That's funny. I did the same thing. ????


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I wondered where my package was - thought it got lost in the mail!


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Love it!!!


----------



## belledune (Jan 27, 2017)

For all of you who love yarn!!!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Too funny!


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

That looks like just about the right size box !!!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I could get there! I was out at the opticians this morning but couldn't pass the yarn shop - I just went in for a look and bought 6 more balls to add to my ever growing stash. The attic is jammed with the stuff!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

hilarious!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Love it! Made me really laugh! Just thinking about a box that big makes for a wonderful dream!


----------



## Lindaditt (Jan 30, 2017)

I also want to know if there's a pill for this addition! Yesterday I told myself, if I want more yarn, look in my stash first, I'll probably find just what I'm looking for!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

????????????


----------



## jessjblack (Jun 10, 2016)

Lol love it


----------



## Elizabeth1743 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, my, I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

There is a yarn truck in Central/West Coast Florida that will come to your meeting!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

So funny. I live in a mobile Home and I would have no place to put it. It would be so nice to dream about though. Thank you for the morning laugh.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Hehehe.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

They delivered my yarn to the wrong home...now what will I do with my idle moments?


----------



## Catrina.t (Mar 12, 2017)

belledune said:


> For all of you who love yarn!!!!


????????


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I probably have that much hidden all over the house!!!!! ????


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet! what else can I say?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

lol, love it, that should be my Christmas box!


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

A gift? Wonderful! Won a prize? Fantastic! Accompanied by a bill? I don't think so. Dream on...


----------



## denbar (Jun 20, 2012)

I love this!!!!!!


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Oooooh, please be for me! Please be for me!......


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Lisebug said:


> ????


I can relate to that, lol. :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

LOL too funny.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

AhHaHaHaHa! That's hilarious!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Made my day.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh my I do the same thing trying to remove the evidence, but my husband just smiles and says don't you have enough! So fortunate! :sm02:



Needleme said:


> So funny! I showed it to my husband and told him someone found me out--he laughed (fortunately!). I actually do have more yarn on its way--totally unnecessary--but I plan to get to the mail before he does and remove all evidence!


----------



## nanswf (Dec 28, 2016)

To get over an addiction, it would behoove us to limit our stash to a box full and dispose of the rest. So a box this size would about do it....at least for the red yarns.....!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I wish it was coming to house, but I know better. My DH would probably leave me.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

A wonderful addiction!! Wish that box was coming to my house! My dear husband said that he hopes we die together because he doesn't want to deal with all the bins of yarn, fabric and scrapbooking materials upstairs when I 'm gone!!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

I had to pause for a moment to see what the joke was...LOL!
Too much yarn is unheard of!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazon does yearn? Is this yarn of the month club?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Maddie1936 said:


> Oh dear, I relate all too well. I love it.


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

I would love if it came to me thanks for the laughs


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Becca said:


> Amazon does yearn? Is this yarn of the month club?


Yes, they do have yarn there and I ordered a couple of skeins to make a scarf. Beautiful colors. Will have to see how it works up!
(Thanks for the joke! I'm going to send it to my auntie who loves to knit and has done a terrific job of it for many years.)


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm a bit the same. Cannot pass by yarn or fabric without finding something useful for another day!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

:sm09:


----------



## Lady Re (Jan 9, 2017)

I could prolly fill half that box ... at least it feels that way at times. My story is this:

Last week on Monday we were in Wal-Mart and I saw some beautiful yarn that was red and black. I showed it to hubby and asked if I could get two. He asked how much and I told him and he said okay. Walking down a couple of isles I saw some more yarn with some I'd rather have that was just less than what I had in my hands. I put one of the red and black ones back and grabbed a new one. When he saw me he asked where the other red and black one was and I told him. He told me to go and get it and keep all three.

Just gotta love 'em, huh? P.S.: I think the reason he was being so nice is cause I was having knee replacement surgery the very next morning and he wanted to keep me happy.

Re Walsh


----------



## vrazz (Jan 16, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Wish it was coming here!


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

LOL :sm02:


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

Dear Lady Re,
Good luck with your knee surgery, I've had 2 orthoscopics on my right knee, then on the same knee 1 partial replant that broke and 2 full replacements where the first one started loosening up. My last surgery was in Sept, 2015 and I'm still going thru pain and problems.
But I'm one of the rare few, everyone else that I have talked to has had no problems. 
So I wish you good luck, and milk it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Kim Pracy said:


> Oh I wish... ????????????


Me too!!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

:sm09:


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

LOL....so funny! That's what I am dreaming about


----------



## mollyabc (Jan 9, 2017)

Priceless, I showed this to hubby and he says he often expects something like this to come to ours lol.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE it !!!! Thanks for sharing. 
Now to get "working" on a toy for baby Henry whom I helped with his Breastfeeding last night. He is 3 days old !!!!



Lisebug said:


> ????


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> A wonderful addiction!! Wish that box was coming to my house! My dear husband said that he hopes we die together because he doesn't want to deal with all the bins of yarn, fabric and scrapbooking materials upstairs when I 'm gone!!


He wouldn't have to if he just told KP, we would take care of it for him. :sm01: :sm02: :sm03: :sm04:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone remember the cartoon show Finding Nemo, where the seagulls see the fish
and go--------------MINE, MINE, MINE, MINE!!!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Agree !!!!



ADW55 said:


> He wouldn't have to if he just told KP, we would take care of it for him. :sm01: :sm02: :sm03: :sm04:


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

rocky40 said:


> Thanks alot for my morning giggle,, sometimes I feel like I have the amount of yarn that is in that freight whenever I look at all that I have.


I haven't actually counted what I have, but going on how many plastic tubs etc, I think I would be on a par with you!

:sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Very funny...lol


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine MINE MINE MINE!!!! :sm01:


----------

